# Lawrence Kansas Get Together Sat April 10th



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

We are having a get together at my house on Sat April 10th. Food, Beverage, and a good time. Approximate time 1PM-6PM.
The following have stated they can make it on the 10th:
Reptilesercetera
highfrye
gschumps79
McBobs
KCvivPhotog25
DerekBenson
davescrews
KCvivphotog25

The following have not confirmed yet:
supermom
p.terribilis
boombotty


Please let me know how many people are coming with you so I can get enough food and drinks(kids are welcome, I have a 3 and a 7 year old). If I have not PM'd my address to you please send me a PM and I will send it out with my phone number as well.

Please post in this thread any items or animals that you have for trade, for sale, or for free.


Thanks
Bryan


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I have talked with boombotty and he will not be attending. 

As for what people will be bringing, lets try to include food drink items as well so that jellyman does not have to get everything. 

I'll be bringing a few brewskies and chips, potato salad and paper plates. 

-Matt


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Can I get my name listed twice also so it looks like we have more people?  just kidding

I have a few things available:

0.0.1 Mantella expectata - probable male, import, great eater, I keep hearing a new call in the room, maybe it's him?

0.0.6 Agalychnis callidryas - Albino hets, eating 1/2" crickets, CB, most around the 2" mark $30 ea.

0.0.2 Agalychnis callidryas - CB, hair smaller than the ones listed above $20 ea.

I also have a single citronella froglet and an infer alanis morph. At the time of the show both will be about 2 months out, eating well. The alanis tad was raised in a fish tank with baby cichlids, he is pretty big for his age. Let me know if there is any interest, probably not much since only one of each right now. More coming out of the water though...


----------



## supermom (Mar 6, 2010)

I will be there. I will bring some brownies or cookies. I may have my kids with me (4 of them) but I'm hoping to find a sitter.
-Sara


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

So far, both of the normal red eyes are spoken for and 3 of the het albinos.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I have:
-six 20g tanks with a drain hole drilled in the bottom with bulkhead for $25 each
-55g custom upright tank, just needs plants $60
-I have a bunch of small basic broms, nothing special-free
-I have a couple begonia starts-free


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

I have 1 azureus I might be willng to sell or trade if anyone is interested. 
sex is still unknown
approx 10 months old
bought from josh's frogs


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

I still have (9) 12"x12"x12", (2) 12"x12"x18" exo's and lights to get rid of.........will trade for frogs!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a probable female imitator that I might be willing to sell/trade. 

It is about 7 months old and has never made a peep. I dont need a 1.3 of breeding imitators. 

If there isnt any interest, I'll just be leaving the imi at home for the meeting. 

I also have cocohuts for trade as well. Somehow, I've ended up with tons of huts. 

-Matt


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I will be there hopefully. 

I have a blatta lateralis roach colony available for $10, an extra heating cable, two never used ceramic heat emitters (40 watt and 100 watt) and a used 96 quad power compact. 

PM me if you're interested in any of the heating or lighting equipment.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I have alot of frogs if someone wants something of ours let me know so I can bring it.

g and b auratus
cobalts tincs
citronella tincs
azureus tincs
leucomelas 
patricia tincs
olie marie tincs
cobalt tadpoles
green leg lamasi tadpoles 
blue sipaliwini tincs
matecho tincs
veradero imis

Pairs for sale or trads for other pairs
1.1 Imitator Yuramaguensis
1.1 Imitator nominant (probable)

We are looking for Pairs of frogs or Probable Pairs and nice plants to make new cages. If anyone is looking for moss or custom bark backgrounds let me know as well.

Taron and Leah


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Rain_Frog said:


> I will be there hopefully.
> 
> I have a blatta lateralis roach colony available for $10, an extra heating cable, two never used ceramic heat emitters (40 watt and 100 watt) and a used 96 quad power compact.
> 
> PM me if you're interested in any of the heating or lighting equipment.


How big is this colony you speak of?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

A ten gallon tank full of roaches. 

I still have a plant package left for $20-- large bunches hydrocotyle leucocephala, bacopa monnieri, salvinia, and a small division of suzi wong fern. 

I'm really trying to get rid of the excess other three plants, so I could drop it down to $15, but I'd take out the suzi wong fern.

Taron, do you have a sexed, female cobalt tinc?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd be interested in taking the roaches off your hands. Consider them sold! 

-Matt


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

you'll need a heat source for them-- would you like the 100 watt ceramic heat emitter? I have never used it unless to test to see if it works. I can give that to you for $15 but you'll have to supply the porcelain fixture and rheostat of your choice.


----------



## supermom (Mar 6, 2010)

I would like to get a springtail culture stared. Does anyone who is coming to the get together have some I can buy to get my culture started?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Rain_Frog said:


> you'll need a heat source for them-- would you like the 100 watt ceramic heat emitter? I have never used it unless to test to see if it works. I can give that to you for $15 but you'll have to supply the porcelain fixture and rheostat of your choice.


I've already got a heat source. Everything should be set for roaches. Thanks though!


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

supermom said:


> I would like to get a springtail culture stared. Does anyone who is coming to the get together have some I can buy to get my culture started?


I can hook you up with some.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

McBobs said:


> I have a probable female imitator that I might be willing to sell/trade.
> 
> It is about 7 months old and has never made a peep. I dont need a 1.3 of breeding imitators.
> 
> ...


I could use a few cocohuts


----------



## supermom (Mar 6, 2010)

Jellyman said:


> I can hook you up with some.


Thanks Jellyman.


----------



## KCvivPhotog25 (Jan 29, 2010)

HAHA just because I'm listed twice doesn't mean I'm important!


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I still have bacopa monnieri, hydrocotyle leucocephala, and salvinia available. Since nobody has claimed the remaining package of plants, I can sell the plant bunches individually for $5. There is only one bunch available for each plant species.

The 100 watt ceramic heat emitter and roach colony been claimed so far.


----------



## LindseyJoe (Feb 17, 2009)

Count me in as well...I'll be riding out with mcbobs & derekbenson.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Rain_Frog said:


> I still have bacopa monnieri, hydrocotyle leucocephala, and salvinia available. Since nobody has claimed the remaining package of plants, I can sell the plant bunches individually for $5. There is only one bunch available for each plant species.
> 
> The 100 watt ceramic heat emitter and roach colony been claimed so far.


Go ahead and add the bacopa monnieri and the hydrocotyle leucocephala to my name. Unfortunately for you, I have heaping gobs of salvinia minima already. 

Thank you!

-Matt


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Does anyone by small chance have any peperomia prostrata they'd be willing to part with for a couple bucks or a trade? 

I'd rather not pay shipping on a single plant if I can keep from it...

-Matt


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok, it looks like I will have 3 citronellas available if anyone is interested. 2 are about 2 months old now and one is a little younger at about a month. I'll take $100 for the 3, since the third is a bit younger. I will try to get some pics and feeding vids, I think I am going to hold onto the inferalanis, it's got quite a bit of yellow


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Derek Benson said:


> Ok, it looks like I will have 3 citronellas available if anyone is interested. 2 are about 2 months old now and one is a little younger at about a month. I'll take $100 for the 3, since the third is a bit younger. I will try to get some pics and feeding vids, I think I am going to hold onto the inferalanis, it's got quite a bit of yellow


Never mind


----------



## dunky (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm going to try to be there. I don't have any frogs/plants to trade but I do have a couple crested geckos if anyone is interested in them (1 adult male and 2 that are about half grown and so far look female).


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

dunky said:


> I'm going to try to be there. I don't have any frogs/plants to trade but I do have a couple crested geckos if anyone is interested in them (1 adult male and 2 that are about half grown and so far look female).


Cool cool! Looks like we're getting quite the group to meet up. 

I'm really starting to look forward to this! ONE WEEK AWAY! 

-Matt


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm looking for the following feeders:

waxworms (greater or lesser)
firebrats
dwarf white woodlice
lesser (mini) mealworms 
bean weevils (my cultures died out for some reason)

I will trade for plants or pay money.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

If you do not have my address or phone number shoot me a PM and I'll send it to you.

My daughters soccer game is at 11 so I'll be at the house probably by 12:15. Your welcome to come by anytime after that.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Its froggin time...


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Went to the picnic today. 

Thank you Bryan for hosting and tolerating us all for five hours  Nice tanks!


----------



## supermom (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Bryan, it was a lot of fun and your tanks look great.


----------



## KCvivPhotog25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry I didn't make it out, I've got a stomach bug Ergg


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Bryan and family!

We had a great time, it was super nice to meet everyone. Those were some very impressive displays.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks again Bryan, you have some impressive set ups and thanks for the food. Broke college kids really appreciate that! Nice to meet everyone else too


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> Thanks again Bryan, you have some impressive set ups and thanks for the food. Broke college kids really appreciate that! Nice to meet everyone else too


Agreed 100%. Thank you Bryan!

-Matt


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It was very nice meeting and talking frogs with everyone. Definitely need to do that again sometime.


----------



## dustin1231 (Apr 22, 2010)

Once again, i find out something after the dead line. 

Are you guys planning on having another meeting like this? I'm new to PDF and live in wichita. Would love to get together with other people who enjoy the hobby.


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

You missed out!! There was talk of doing this again, not sure when.....


----------



## dustin1231 (Apr 22, 2010)

damm, i used to go to things like that when i was into reef keeping. It was a good place to get information and cheap stuff for my tank


----------

